# Recommend A Car



## ABOU (Feb 13, 2007)

I will be purchasing a second hand car in june, i will have around £2500 to spend, was wondering what your recommendations would be?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

People would need to know more info TBH, age (or age group) for insurance purposes as young drivers will get hammered in certain cars, your requirements, ie what you need it for, will you be mainly town driving or motorways etc, what sort of mileage your looking at, and how much money you have spare for running it, larger cars cost more tax, exotic models cost more in maintenance etc, also is it a first car and\or do you have any no claims bonus ? again you can get hammered with certain cars.
Once we know this we can give some good ideas for you.


----------



## Vash2000 (Nov 2, 2006)

I used nice looking car...


----------



## Drew1369 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hyundai or Honda are pretty good...

go woth the elantra or accord

But I dunno what Ireland has to offer... I can't remember all that I saw the week I was in Dublin :devil: :twisted:


----------

